# A couple of jokes--



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 26, 2008)

Bob was driving to work when a truck ran a stop sign, hit his car broadside, and knocked him cold. Passers by pulled him from the wreck and revived him.



Bob began a terrific struggle and had to be tranquilized by the medics.



Later, when Bob was calm, they asked him why he struggled so much.



Bob said, "I remembered the impact. Then... nothing. I woke up on a concrete slab in front of a huge, flashing sign. Turns out somebody was standing in front of the 'S' on the 'Shell' sign." 





*****

The doctor answered the phone and heard the familiar voice of a colleague on the other end of the line.



"We need a fourth for poker," said the friend.



"I'll be right over," whispered the doctor.



As he was putting on his coat, his wife asked, "Is it serious?"



"Oh yes, quite serious," said the doctor gravely. "In fact, there are three doctors there already!"


----------



## Grymir (Aug 27, 2008)

The first one is really good!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2008)

Grymir said:


> The first one is really good!!



Don't encourage him!  

JK

I like the second one.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 27, 2008)

The "S" in the big Shell sign near Barstow was burned out for several years back in the 70s. Nobody felt the need to replace it.


----------



## govols (Aug 27, 2008)

Too funny.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Mushroom (Aug 27, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> The "S" in the big Shell sign near Barstow was burned out for several years back in the 70s. Nobody felt the need to replace it.


 I could see why, in Barstow. Makes me shudder just to think of that town.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## DeoOpt (Aug 27, 2008)

Two men were walking up in the moutians, thay came across a mine shaft that whent staight down.

The first man picked up a small rock to through it down to see how deep the shaft was, he did not hear anything.

The second person picked up a larger rock and did the same thing. Still no sound.

The men looked around and thay spoted a railroad tie, it was so heavy thay both had to pick it upand through it down the mine shaft.

All of a sudden a goat ran by them and jumped into the hole, both men were scatching ther heads.

A third person came by and asked "Have you guy's seen a goat around here?"

the two men: "Why yes one just came by and jumped into that hole"


3rd person: Ahh that was not my my goat then, why my goat was hitched to aa railroad tie


----------



## Solus Christus (Aug 27, 2008)

DeoOpt said:


> Two men were walking up in the moutians, thay came across a mine shaft that whent staight down.
> 
> The first man picked up a small rock to through it down to see how deep the shaft was, he did not hear anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 27, 2008)




----------

